# Spears To Stop Making Creamed Honey



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I was notified last night that Lloyd Spears will stop making Creamed Honey at the end of the month of October. I don't know why. Maybe those who buy honey from him do.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I was curious about Marks' comments, and Googled the key words. I didn't find exactly what I was looking for, but I did find a 3rd party writing about Lloyd's operation.

It included this image of one of Lloyd's labels ...








Image linked from and article about Mr Spears here: http://alloveralbany.com/archive/2012/03/27/lloyd-spear-honey

What is interesting to me is the subhead on the labels, "Complete with pollen, propolis ....". A very interesting way of highlighting the "local" value of honey without making any specific health claims.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Didn't he discontinue production of Ross Round Equipment too?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

The website make no suggestion that Ross Round products are not available:

http://www.rossrounds.com/pages/product.htm#AVAILABILITY


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2004)

I do not often look at Bee Source, but a friend let me know of this thread and the innuendo when it started. Although I do not know of a Lloyd Spears, I presume the comments were directed at me. 

Some thoughts:
1. First and foremost, consider the source...enough said.
2. Simply put, I am 73 years old and decided that I needed to cut back. I will tremendously miss our loyal and wonderful customers, but all have been very understanding. We are giving up all 'retail packaging and sale' of honey. Liquid, creamed, and comb. Farmers Markets and wholesale accounts. We are keeping our 200+ colonies for sale of bees and honey in buckets to other beekeepers as well as our few bakeries, etc.
3. Ross Rounds is well, healthy and prosperous and will continue to be so.

We get a lot of calls from those who discover our honey while they are on vacation or at the NYS Fair and want to buy more. While we are willing to ship, we also recognize that shipping costs are high and we are more than willing to support our wholesale customers. For that reason we provide those who inquire with a map listing just a few of our wholesale customers. That is here https://maps.google.com/maps/ms?msid=203019957341625987259.0004b23f8e7aa8a87a270&msa=0. Anyone is welcome to check with our customers.

Mark started this with a comment about our creamed honey. This year we made some 9,000 lbs. between January-March and it is a major product (but a small percent of our sales). Mark privately inquired about availability of our equipment and I replied that some is for sale; specifically a Fritz (German) 200 pound machine. Have not had a reply.

Last, here is our announcement on our Facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/LloydSpearBeekeeper

Ok, more than enough. But I just could not let the innuendo go past untouched...

Lloyd


----------

